# 04 350Z



## cjones (Mar 22, 2005)

Just thought I would post some pics.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

WOW I really like the look of your car good job


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

what camera are you using?

Seth


----------



## cjones (Mar 22, 2005)

sethwas said:


> what camera are you using?
> 
> Seth


I am using the Panasonic DMC-LC43PP Lumix 4.0 pix camera. it is a couple of yrs old and my wife is wanting a 6.0 or 7.0 pix camera for Christmas this yr. so I will be selling this one probably.


----------



## 2002SentraSilver (Feb 15, 2005)

that is one of the sweetest Z's i have seen


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

fucking sweet


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Damn nice... I'll have to get out to Johnson City this summer and check it out.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

hot shit 
keep up the good work


----------



## cjones (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks guys. Do you guys think I should get the Nismo wing or leave as is?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

they do make OEM spoilers for it right?


----------



## cjones (Mar 22, 2005)

Yeah they do, but they are little spoilers. My wife likes them, but i'm unsure about them. Here are a couple of pictures of the spoilers. What do ya think?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Lookin great!  Personally I like the look of the NISMO spoiler, so I vote that.


----------



## cjones (Mar 22, 2005)

Here is the Nismo wing


----------



## cjones (Mar 22, 2005)

A couple of friends and myself are going to be taking my headlights apart tomorrow and painting the chrome on the inside of them. I will post some pictures of the process. Here is a picture of someone elses headlight that they painted. I just hope mine turns out just as good.


----------



## cjones (Mar 22, 2005)

We painted my headlights last night. Tell me what you think.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

nicely done

id leave it spoiler-less


----------



## cjones (Mar 22, 2005)

Radioaktiv said:


> nicely done
> 
> id leave it spoiler-less


Yeah that's what i'm thinking


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

what kind of paint did you use. It looks like black chrome????? Also I say get the nismo spoiler. :thumbup:


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

Your car looks like a fucking bullet, like a weapon, it looks badass.. put the spoiler on


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

I vote for the Nismo spoiler!!! 


your car its tyte! ... keep going , you need something on the back to finish the "flow" it looks a lil wierd without it


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

stock wing


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i like the small lip spoiler
or none at all

a large spoiler will kill the sleekness of the whole car

as it is now, its pure sex


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

the nismo spoiler is alright but it kinda sticks out too high


----------



## cjones (Mar 22, 2005)

Radioaktiv said:


> i like the small lip spoiler
> or none at all
> 
> a large spoiler will kill the sleekness of the whole car
> ...


Thats what i'm thinking. Just leave as is. I want to keep it looking classy and I think going with a spoiler will take away from that.


----------

